# كم عمر الارض منذ الخلق؟



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

السؤال معروف من العنوان
ان لم يكن هنالك اجابة اذن كم عمر الارض منذ اخطىء ادم


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> السؤال معروف من العنوان
> ان لم يكن هنالك اجابة اذن كم عمر الارض منذ اخطىء ادم


 
الاخ الفاضل :

الكتاب المقدس يحسب عمر آدم من السقوط بعد الخطية ، ولكن عمر آدم قبل السقوط غير معروف ، اذا هناك فترة زمنية غير معلومة بين خلق الارض وبين عمر آدم المحسوب في الكتاب المقدس والذي تطلب منه الحساب.

سلام المسيح  .


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل :
> 
> الكتاب المقدس يحسب عمر آدم من السقوط بعد الخطية ، ولكن عمر آدم قبل السقوط غير معروف ، اذا هناك فترة زمنية غير معلومة بين خلق الارض وبين عمر آدم المحسوب في الكتاب المقدس والذي تطلب منه الحساب.
> 
> سلام المسيح .


 
وكم من السنوات كان ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> وكم من السنوات كان ؟


 
قلنا هناك سنوات غير مذكورة ، فاذا كنت تسأل عن عددها ، فكيف نحسبها اذا لم تكن مذكورة ؟؟؟

هل تقصد كم عاش بعد السقوط ؟؟ ارجع الى سفر التكوين .
ولكن مرة اخرى ، ماذا عن السنوات منذ خلق آدم الى السقوط ؟؟
هي غير مذكورة ولا يمكن تخمينها او حسابها !!!


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

السنوات العبرية متى تبدأ وعلى ماذا تعتمد ؟ هل هي هل ادم وحواء ام نبي من الانبياء  مثل موسى ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

سفر التكوين ليس كتاب علم ابدا علي فكره الكتاب بيحكي الحقائق الروحيه الاساسيه و الانسان و سقوطه

و من مصداقيته لم يعطي للاحداث الاولي عمرا

اعطانا فقط الاجيال منذ ايام ادم

و العلم اثبت ان عمر الارض قديما جدا جدا

لذلك عمر ادم قبل السقوط اكيد كان كتير اوي مش زي اعمارنا اليومين دول اكيد

لانه كان عايش مع ربنا و كان ممكن يكمل قبل خطأه في حق الله


انا واحده مؤمنه بالعلم و ان الارض عمرها ملايين السنين و ان الكائنات اتطورت

و مع هذا لم اجد في الكتاب المقدس تعارض مع العلم الا الي بيقوله الملحدين انه العلم بيعارض وجود اله

دي بقي قضيه تانيه خالص

و للاسف ما لقيوش دليل انه الكتاب المقدس بيدي اعمار محدده او بيقول حقائق علميه لانه ليس كتاب علم

كتاب عن الخليقه و علاقتها بالله القدوس

و هذا سر مصداقيته

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> السنوات العبرية متى تبدأ وعلى ماذا تعتمد ؟ هل هي هل ادم وحواء ام نبي من الانبياء مثل موسى ؟


 
دائرة المعارف اليهودية : كيف تحسب السنوات العبرية 

http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=43&letter=C&search=jewish calendar


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2010)

على ما أعرف ان السنوات العبرية محسوبة من يوم خطأ آدم...

و هي أعتقد 7600 أو حاجة كده..

أعتقد يمكنك الحساب من أول جديد، بإنك تاخد عمر كل إنسان حتى المسيح مثلاً..

يعني آدم عاش 360 عاماً (أي رقم مش هتفرق معانا) ثم ولد شيث...
شيث عاش x عاماً و ولد أنوش...

و اجمع الأعمار (عند ولادة الابن و ليس الموت) و انت تعرف عدد السنين...
لكن أظن سيكون مثله مثل التقويم العبري، يعني 7000 أو قرب ال8000 سنة


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

اخي شكرا لك
اختي انت خطئتي خطىء انك قلتي ان الكائنات تطورت ... خطأ
الكائنات خلقية وليست نشوئية
لعلها تطورت بالحجم او ببعض الاشياء البسيطة حسب الظروف ولكن هي خلقية ومختلفة وليست نشوئية

وللأسف بالمدارس يعلمون ان الكون والخلائق هي نشوئية وبدأت من ذرات وكائنات ميتة ..الخ
وحتى انهم لم يثبتوا ذلك علميا
لقد قرأت كتاب عن هذا الامر الخ...
وشكرا للمداخلة


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> على ما أعرف ان السنوات العبرية محسوبة من يوم خطأ آدم...
> 
> و هي أعتقد 7600 أو حاجة كده..
> 
> ...


 
ولو فرضنا ان خطأ ادم حتى مجيء المسيح هو 10 الاف عام الا يتعارض هذا مع العلم الذي يقول ان الارض مكونة منذ ملايين السنين؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> ولو فرضنا ان خطأ ادم حتى مجيء المسيح هو 10 الاف عام الا يتعارض هذا مع العلم الذي يقول ان الارض مكونة منذ ملايين السنين؟


 
ما حنا جاوبنا على دي ، وقلنا
الحساب ليس من خلق الارض ، بل من سقوط آدم ، اذا تبقى الفترة منذ خلق آدم الى سقوطه غير معروفة او محسوبة في الكتاب المقدس !!

اي محاولة لان ينسب احد خطأ علميا للكتاب المقدس بناء على هذه الجزئية فهو يفتري على الكتاب المقدس ، لانه ببساطة هناك فترة غير محسوبة .

هل هذه الجزئية واضحة في كلامي ام لا ؟؟؟


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

خلاص واضح


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (25 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> ولو فرضنا ان خطأ ادم حتى مجيء المسيح هو 10 الاف عام الا يتعارض هذا مع العلم الذي يقول ان الارض مكونة منذ ملايين السنين؟


*
لا طبعا لا يتعارض .. فهنالك ناحيه علميه يحسبها العلم بمجهراته وتقنياته وهناك ناحيه خلقية حيث ان الله خلق الكون بكلمة منه .. كن فكان .. 

بحسب العلم فالارض عمرها ملايين السنين .. وهذا صحيح علمياً وبالنظريات والوسائل التكنلوجية والمشاهدة ..

ولكن بالنسبة للرب فانه قد خلق هذه المصنوعات كلها ( وهي تبدو قديمة ) بينما هي حديثة العهد .. !

فادم مثلا خلقة الله رجلا بالغا ولم يخلقه طفلا رضيعا مر بمراحل النمو حتى اصبح رجلا ..
فلو شاهدت انت ادم ستقول ان عمره بالعشرين او الثلاثين من العمر مثلا ..
ولكن هو لم يعيش هذا العمر وانما خلقة الله هكذا .. فيكون عمر ادم الذي قستة انت بالعشرين او الثلاثين لا يتعدى ثانية او الدقيقة التي خلقه الله فيها !

كذلك الكون خلق بامر الله كن فكان .. ولم يمر الكون بمراحل للتكوين ..
بينما العلم بمجهراته وتقنياته يحدد عمر الكون بملايين السنين او مليارات السنين بينما عمر الكون لا يتعدى لحظة الامر من الله كن فكان ..!

بناء عليه فعمر الكون الذي لا يتعدى 10000 سنة لا يتعارض مع العلم الذي يقول ان عمر الكون ملايين السنين .*


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *لا طبعا لا يتعارض .. فهنالك ناحيه علميه يحسبها العلم بمجهراته وتقنياته وهناك ناحيه خلقية حيث ان الله خلق الكون بكلمة منه .. كن فكان .. *
> 
> *بحسب العلم فالارض عمرها ملايين السنين .. وهذا صحيح علمياً وبالنظريات والوسائل التكنلوجية والمشاهدة ..*
> 
> ...


مشكور اخي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

> اختي انت خطئتي خطىء انك قلتي ان الكائنات تطورت ... خطأ
> الكائنات خلقية وليست نشوئية
> لعلها تطورت بالحجم او ببعض الاشياء البسيطة حسب الظروف ولكن هي خلقية ومختلفة وليست نشوئية
> 
> وللأسف بالمدارس يعلمون ان الكون والخلائق هي نشوئية وبدأت من ذرات وكائنات ميتة ..الخ



خلفيتي مؤثره في التفكير دا طبعا

خلفيتي ملحده من اصل مسلم لذلك تلاقيني متمسكه بالنظريه دي و اخاف كمان تطلع غلط هههههههههه

مش فاهمه ليه بس كدا

عارفين انة العلم قالنا دا صح

و عموما هقري كتب بخصوص الموضوع دا

و اتمني انك تديني لينك لكتاب برضه

سلام المسيح اترك لك اخي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *
> لا طبعا لا يتعارض .. فهنالك ناحيه علميه يحسبها العلم بمجهراته وتقنياته وهناك ناحيه خلقية حيث ان الله خلق الكون بكلمة منه .. كن فكان ..
> 
> بحسب العلم فالارض عمرها ملايين السنين .. وهذا صحيح علمياً وبالنظريات والوسائل التكنلوجية والمشاهدة ..
> ...



رد يجنن

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2010)

فعلاً...


----------



## tawfik jesus (26 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> خلفيتي مؤثره في التفكير دا طبعا
> 
> خلفيتي ملحده من اصل مسلم لذلك تلاقيني متمسكه بالنظريه دي و اخاف كمان تطلع غلط هههههههههه
> 
> ...



الكتاب عندي مش على النت

المؤلف: الدكتور ويليم ي.اوانيل
Dr.Willem J.Ouweneel

معرب الكتاب : د.هاني رجا جريس -كفرياسيف

" النشوء والخلق "


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

اوك شكرا....


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يناير 2010)

* كم عمر الارض منذ الخلق؟
و ما علاقة الكتاب المقدس بهذا السؤال
الكتاب المقدس يا عزيزي هو كتاب روحي و ليس كتاب علوم أرض
إسأل سؤالك في المنتدى العلمي و الثقافي
غريب فعلا !!!*


----------



## tawfik jesus (26 يناير 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> * كم عمر الارض منذ الخلق؟*
> *و ما علاقة الكتاب المقدس بهذا السؤال*
> *الكتاب المقدس يا عزيزي هو كتاب روحي و ليس كتاب علوم أرض*
> *إسأل سؤالك في المنتدى العلمي و الثقافي*
> *غريب فعلا !!!*


 لأن مجموعة من الملحدين يسألوني اسئلة مثل دي ويقولوا ان العلم يتعارض مع الدين

ولكن طبعا الاساتذة الافاضل اثبتوا الاجابة وان الكتاب المقدس صحيح


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (26 يناير 2010)

*عمر الخليقة بحسب الكتاب المقدس والفكر الاسلامي هو حوالي 6900 سنة ..
الاثنين متفقين على هذا ..
ولو ان الساحه يسمح فيها التطرق للاسلاميات لكنت وضعت لك الادله الاسلامية على ان عمر الخليقة عندهم موافق لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ..

اما بالنسبة للعلم ودراستهم فهي تقدر بملايين السنين لانها تبدو قديمة .. ولكنها حديثة العهد ولم تتكون لانها خلقت بكلمة من الله فكن فيكون كما سبق ووضحنا بامثله سابقا .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 فبراير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *
> لا طبعا لا يتعارض .. فهنالك ناحيه علميه يحسبها العلم بمجهراته وتقنياته وهناك ناحيه خلقية حيث ان الله خلق الكون بكلمة منه .. كن فكان ..
> 
> بحسب العلم فالارض عمرها ملايين السنين .. وهذا صحيح علمياً وبالنظريات والوسائل التكنلوجية والمشاهدة ..
> ...



أنا   عايز  أسجل  إعجابي   وتقديري وإقتناعى  بالرد العقلانى العلمى الممتاز  ده  بس بطريقة  دارجه مصريه  -وأتمنى ألا  أكون    خارجا عن حدود اللياقة

عايز أقول

 ياسيدى ياسيدى


----------



## انامسيحي (5 فبراير 2011)

انا برضه حابب اوضح نقطه للقصه دي 

لو رجعنا لتفسير الاب/  انطونيس فكري

هنلاقيه بتفسيره قال تفسيرين ومنهم التفسير التاني من الاصحاح الاو من سفر التكوين

ثانياً:   أنها حقبات زمنية لا نعرف مقدارها فقد تطول لتصبح آلاف الملايين من السنين وهذا هو الأرجح للأسباب الآتية:

1.     الأيام ليست أيام شمسية فالشمس لم تكن قد خلقت فى اليوم الأول وحتى اليوم الثالث.

2.     اليوم السابع بدأ ولم ينتهى حتى الآن. حقاً إن يوماً عند الرب كألف سنة 2 بط 8:3.

3.     فى تك 4:2 "يوم عمل الرب الإله الأرض والسموات" هنا أدمجت الستة أيام فى يوم. فكلمة يوم هنا لا تعنى بالقطع اليوم المعروف الآن بـ 24 ساعة.

4.     وحتى الآن ففى القطبين اليوم ليس 24 ساعة.

5.     الكتاب المقدس يستخدم كلمة اليوم بمعانى مختلفة بمفهوم أوسع من اليوم الزمنى:-

‌أ.        يقصد به الأزل… أنت إبنى أنا اليوم ولدتك مز 7:2 + عب 5:1.

‌ب.    يقصد الكتاب بقوله عن الله "القديم الأيام" دا 9:7 أنه أزلى.

‌ج.     يقصد به الأبدية... "يوم الرب" أع 20:2.


----------



## أَمَة (5 فبراير 2011)

إضافة جميلة يا رامي
تسلم ايدك

يغلق الموضوع بسبب قِدَمه.​


----------

